# My male is tamed and female is not



## SkyKiwi (Apr 1, 2018)

My bird :rainbow: is tamed, while my other bird, :yellow face: is not. Does this cause them to fight? Please tell me!

Another question, how do I prevent night frights?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, one bird being tame and the other bird not being tamed does not cause them to fight.

Read this article regarding night frights.

Night Frights

I'm advising you yet again to please read the stickies at the top of each forum section as well as all of the Budgie Articles before posting.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
Posting on the Forum
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies*


----------

